# V60 Thermal Carafe



## WolfHammatt (Jun 21, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with the metal thermal carafes hario make for the v60? I'd love to buy one so I can brew larger batches but want to know how long they can keep the coffee good for?Thanks!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

WolfHammatt said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the metal thermal carafes hario make for the v60? I'd love to buy one so I can brew larger batches but want to know how long they can keep the coffee good for?Thanks!


I've got the one in black. If you preheat it as you would any other carafe then it really does quite an impressive job of keeping the coffee hot. I did some tests when I first bought it but in afraid I've forgotten all that now...4+ hours easily though.


----------



## Jann (Apr 13, 2019)

Yeah, I own one too (a 600 ml white one). After being preheated it easily keeps coffee warm for at least few hours. When your coffee is 92 degrees Celcius after an hour it's like 86. One thing, which You have to consider is the comfort of using it. It's really hard to pour from it, for pouring last 100 ml You'd have to nearily hold it upside down.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Jann said:


> Yeah, I own one too (a 600 ml white one). After being preheated it easily keeps coffee warm for at least few hours. When your coffee is 92 degrees Celcius after an hour it's like 86. One thing, which You have to consider is the comfort of using it. It's really hard to pour from it, for pouring last 100 ml You'd have to nearily hold it upside down.


Yes this is my experience of the pour too. I usually just take the lid off for the last bit, and before then I think it pours well enough.


----------



## WolfHammatt (Jun 21, 2018)

Amazing, thanks for the help guys! I'll definitely get one ordered, it's a shame about the pouring issue :/


----------

